# Mattatuck coaster brake hub



## army_educator (Aug 16, 2007)

I took a wheel off a 1966 Columbia Torpedo.  It's a 26" with a Kelly Springfield tire and a Mattatuck coaster brake hub and I was wondering just how rare the hub is, what bicycle manufactures used this hub, beside Columbia, and why its use wasn't successful.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 17, 2007)

*Mattatuck*

I have had several Schwinn bikes with the Mattatuck coaster brake hub. I believe Mattatuck was purchased by New Departure. Many of the parts are interchangeable between the two.


----------



## army_educator (Aug 18, 2007)

Gordon,

Thanks for the information.  It's nice to know that Columbia wasn't the only user of Mattatuck coasterbrake hubs.


----------



## army_educator (Aug 18, 2007)

Gordon,
Thanks for the information.  It's nice to know that Columbia wasn't the only user of Mattatuck coaster brake hubs.


----------

